# Different types of ferrets



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

So went round a friends last night, and he showed me his ferrets, all working and they were all adults, however they were really really small, not including the tails id say they were the same size as a fancy rat (lengthwise) , they could easily fit through a toilet tube as he demonstrated to me, he said they come from a spanish bloodline but cant remember what else he said.

lovely little things and said i could have one as well as some of his fancy rats he also breeds when they all have babies.

Just wondering what other types of ferrets there are, as the ones i had as a kid were huge compared to these little things.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

they will just be small ferrets.

some people call them micro ferrets. But there no different than the normal bog standered ferret.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I assume jills ?

They are just small ferrets, i have one myself who was a rescue. They even get tiny hobs in sometimes.
As said above some people claim to breed micro ferrets, as with most micro/teacup animals they are just small individuals that are bred together to try make more and don't always breed true.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i assume he was referring to 'greyhound' ferrets, sometimes known as 'micro' ferrets. they're line bred to stay small, a true greyhound hob should easily be smaller than a 'standard' ferret jill. they are cute little things, but be aware that their size (and the line breeding to produce it) can lead to health and behavioral problems. while i've witnessed some of the behavior problems first hand, i've only heard stories about the health problems, so i dont know how true that is. 

remember that they are the same as other ferrets, just scaled down, so they do need company. though i'd be a little wary of mixing a micro jill and a standard hob, purely down to the size differences. 

i dont see the point of them as workers personally, but i know a few rabbiters that rave about them.

regarding other types, you're pretty much limited to standard, greyhound and angora. though black selfs are on the rise in europe, and i understand they are rapidly taking on a 'type' of their own.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Greyhounds aren't always small,the term greyhound is given to a ferret that has a long slender build, i have one and he is big.


----------

